# We might not see as many corn bags on the road this year



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Im sure its only going to go up
FJB


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

apple flavored corn?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

We used to pour a liter of strawberry soda on our corn. The deer would always eat it first.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Makes pretty good popcorn.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

luckily I have a farmer about 10 minutes down the road from my place selling it for $10 a bag. Standard flavor.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> luckily I have a farmer about 10 minutes down the road from my place selling it for $10 a bag. Standard flavor.


Is that on hwy 99?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> Im sure its only going to go up
> FJB
> View attachment 1093353


Well time to dust off the spot light. Oh wait can't afford gas ether. LOL


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> Is that on hwy 99?


No, this is hwy 83 up in Conecuh county, AL.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was in Walmart the other day and about fell over when I saw it was $12.99 a bag.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I can’t kill a deer anymore without corn!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Bidenflation is even affecting the deer's diet.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

13.99 at tractor supply today.
jack


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Corn is just fuel now that it’s forever connected to gasoline with ethanol


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I payed $20 a bag for 20% protein pellets the other day. I not looking forward to filling the 1000# protein feeder in a few weeks. I used bulk 16% from the Co Op but , its to dusty and gums up


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Steven, I still get my corn from the guy on 99. He hasn't gone up in price per bag but he's dropped the weight from 50 to 29 lbs per bag. So in my case I have to buy more bags.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Dagwood said:


> Steven, I still get my corn from the guy on 99. He hasn't gone up in price per bag but he's dropped the weight from 50 to 29 lbs per bag. So in my case I have to buy more bags.


Ya, I like having him around the corner from me.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Good corn is not good for the deer anyway


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I bought from the Blue Angel tractor supply for the convenience $10.49 for 40 Lbs


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't wanna see none of y'all throwing shade at me about my spotlight no more. Buncha dang baiters. Halogen bulbs are cheap.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ya'll keep buying that high dollar stuff. 1 part soybean to 1 part sweet feed then 1 to 2 parts what the hell ever grain you can get for cheap. That will be higher in protein than 20 percent deer feed and way cheaper. And you can add what ever minerals you want to the mix.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

We have 4 55 gallon drums of corn. Paid $40 a drum for the last 2, we mix it 50/50 with roasted soybeans in the feeders. But i also pour the soybeans on the ground in front of our cameras. Put out 20-25 pounds in front of the reolink Saturday at 11:30, Monday by noon it was gone. The deer stand there and pig out on it. 36% protein.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

gameaholic said:


> We have 4 55 gallon drums of corn. Paid $40 a drum for the last 2, we mix it 50/50 with roasted soybeans in the feeders. But i also pour the soybeans on the ground in front of our cameras. Put out 20-25 pounds in front of the reolink Saturday at 11:30, Monday by noon it was gone. The deer stand there and pig out on it. 36% protein.


That's awesome. I was never able to get them to eat straight soy bean up here always had to be mixed with something they liked. Like Sweet feed, molasses, Syrup unless it was dead of winter right before spring..


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you tried roasted soybeans. They smell great.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

gameaholic said:


> Have you tried roasted soybeans. They smell great.


Don't think I have ever been around roasted one's just dried. I can say this if the dried one's get wet. They will get rotten and smell like death Then pigs won't even hardly eat them.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Find a feed store that carries Tucker Milling Company feed. They will have or can get them.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Been feeding Casey's triple threat for several years now. Corn',soybeans, rice bran, molasses, and some other shit mixed in. Also feed some cattle developer from Circle t feed. Developer is a little over 10 a bag and triple threat is about 13 this year. Triple threat is the best shit made. I'll also mix what Jeremy said sometimes. Wrangler sweet feed corn and oats.


----------



## Snoozin (May 20, 2013)

Oh the horror! 😂


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna buy my bulk corn this weekend so I'm curious how much Biden is raping me.....I have a club foot doe hanging out at my house with a fawn I've been feeding regular.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

gameaholic said:


> Find a feed store that carries Tucker Milling Company feed. They will have or can get them.


How much are they for a 50 pound sack?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

gameaholic said:


> Find a feed store that carries Tucker Milling Company feed. They will have or can get them.


Tucker Milling Feed in Baker





__





Wooten Lumber & Ranch Supply - Google Search






g.co






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what do the deer eat when you aren't feeding them corn? poor things...


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I pass one of those MaizeCraze dispensers in Brewton on the way up to my place, anyone ever used it? There is also one at a gas station 10 mins down the road from my place in Evergreen that doesn't have the silo dispenser, but it has like lockers I guess with bags in it. Looks like it's meant for people just buying a bag or two at a time.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Where does one find the roasted soybeans? I'd like to get some and test them out in front of one of my cameras in MS.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

69Viking said:


> Where does one find the roasted soybeans? I'd like to get some and test them out in front of one of my cameras in MS.


Where do you hunt in MS?


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Elsanor Ag supply sells the tuckers Mill but didnt have any on hand, ordered 2 bags to try , $18.40 for 50#


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

You can get the roasted soybeans in Frisco city al straight from the roaster or he has vending machines in several places in Alabama. Closest 2 to most of you is evergreen and georgiana.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all could just stop hunting over corn piles 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Y'all could just stop hunting over corn piles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Say What!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep, just turn some dogs loose, the deer will come out of the woodwork!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

John B. said:


> Y'all could just stop hunting over corn piles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Spoken like a true Blackwater hunter 😁 Come up to my place in Evergreen this season, I'll put you over a pile of corn.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> Spoken like a true Blackwater hunter  Come up to my place in Evergreen this season, I'll put you over a pile of corn.


I appreciate the offer, but for what it costs to hunt in Alabama, I'll continue to drive through that shithole state to hunt the midwest for cheaper. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> I appreciate the offer, but for what it costs to hunt in Alabama, I'll continue to drive through that shithole state to hunt the midwest for cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Y'all almost elected a meth head that almost killed his hoe and you calling us a shithole?


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

John B. said:


> I appreciate the offer, but for what it costs to hunt in Alabama, I'll continue to drive through that shithole state to hunt the midwest for cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Oh, I mistook you for a meat hunter. You found somewhere to hunt for cheap in the midwest where you are going up and blasting every weekend? Do share....I am a very inexperienced and naive person when it comes to these sorts of things.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> Oh, I mistook you for a meat hunter. You found somewhere to hunt for cheap in the midwest where you are going up and blasting every weekend? Do share....I am a very inexperienced and naive person when it comes to these sorts of things.


I hunt public and private land all over. Only shot 3 deer last year, least amount I've ever killed in a season. I just refuse to spend $400 on an out of state license to maybe kill a 120" deer in Alabama. I can hunt cheaper in Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana, Missouri and Kansas, and have a better chance of shooting something nice. So that's what I've been doing the last few years. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

You shooting a bunch of 160 inchers? Those licenses up there ain't cheap and you also have to get tags. Not to mention the gas and time off work, those are long drives. I'm very happy to pay my $400 rape fee for my little ol crappy Alabama deer on the land I completely own and/or manage. I revoke your invite and offer it to Mr. Fish and Splittine and his girlfriend Jack.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Kansas is the only draw state of those I mentioned, everything else is OTC. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

John B. said:


> Kansas is the only draw state of those I mentioned, everything else is OTC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


They just hand them out for free?

You know how most of the landowners in Kansas hunt? Corn.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Shoot. Stop in Tennessee for $300 for non residents. Can kill 5 doe a day there for meat hunters.
Kentucky aint cheap but with the opportunity to kill 160"-180" buck plus a couple 180lb doe it aint bad. Couple trips a season and you will spend the same as going to Alabama every weekend. 
Kansas is draw tag. Then go hunt public land. Still aint hunting over a corn pile.
Finish there and drive a few more hours to Missouri. Great deer hunting. Good public land and giant deer. 
Take 3 weeks off work and do a midwest tour. Bring back coolers full of better tasting meat and still not spend as much as hunting local. Get bored and hit blackwater in January and February after most everyone is closed and knock down these florida legal 6 points and call it a season. Once added up you aint out but a few thousand dollars. Not everyone is broke and afraid to burn gas. Hell meat hunting is done at night anyway. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

😂😂😂


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> I hunt public and private land all over. Only shot 3 deer last year, least amount I've ever killed in a season. I just refuse to spend $400 on an out of state license to maybe kill a 120" deer in Alabama. I can hunt cheaper in Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana, Missouri and Kansas, and have a better chance of shooting something nice. So that's what I've been doing the last few years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Same here. I’d rather do a few out of state hunts for a week at a time rather than every weekend here. Much better hunting where you mentioned. And don’t forget Missouri.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

If anyone see's an 89 Toyota with a dog box in Blackwater, that's John B and cut his tires for being a dog hunter


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I just like to see who gets their feelings hurt when I imply that hunting over corn is cheating... throw in a quick dig at the mediocre state of Alabama and you boys took the bait... hook, line and sinker. 

Yall have fun paying $15 for a bag of corn to maybe shoot a 120" deer 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

John B. said:


> I just like to see who gets their feelings hurt when I imply that hunting over corn is cheating... throw in a quick dig at the mediocre state of Alabama and you boys took the bait... hook, line and sinker.
> 
> Yall have fun paying $15 for a bag of corn to maybe shoot a 120" deer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I use Bitcoin to buy the corn and since its fake money, it doesn't count


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Just checked with Grain Elevator in Walnut Hill and corn is $8.50 a bushel.(56 lbs). They told me it was trashy, so I went to co-op in Atmore.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> I use Bitcoin to buy the corn and since its fake money, it doesn't count


You're pretty hung up on this Bitcoin thing, aren't you?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jspooney said:


> You're pretty hung up on this Bitcoin thing, aren't you?


Is it a forbidden word on here? I buy corn with silver and gold as well.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> You're pretty hung up on this Bitcoin thing, aren't you?


Well, hello pot.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> I just like to see who gets their feelings hurt when I imply that hunting over corn is cheating... throw in a quick dig at the mediocre state of Alabama and you boys took the bait... hook, line and sinker.
> 
> Yall have fun paying $15 for a bag of corn to maybe shoot a 120" deer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I’m all kinds of upset. Heck, since Letairout sold me of cell cameras, I’ve got killing down to about an hour hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Well, hello pot.


Actually, no. I’m not a Bitcoin fan.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Actually, no. I’m not a Bitcoin fan.


After all those posts!!!??


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> After all those posts!!!??


You obviously haven’t been listening.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Outside9 I pay $26.50 per 50# bag for the TMC roasted soybeans.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

gameaholic said:


> Outside9 I pay $26.50 per 50# bag for the TMC roasted soybeans.


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

gameaholic said:


> Outside9 I pay $26.50 per 50# bag for the TMC roasted soybeans.


Check with peyton at trophy brand over in Frisco city al. His roasted soybeans are around $17 for 40 lbs. Also has a vending machine in evergreen.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jspooney said:


> You obviously haven’t been listening.
> [/QUOTE Definitely not to you! Just like Stevethebrain and CCC


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sheesh. This is a thread about deer corn. Let’s get back to that topic.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I’m all kinds of upset. Heck, since Letairout sold me of cell cameras, I’ve got killing down to about an hour hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why sit in a tree all day when you can watch them show up. Walk down them shoot them. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Where is the vending machine in Evergreen? Roasted soybeans in Frisco City are $.32 per lbs right now in bulk.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Why sit in a tree all day when you can watch them show up. Walk down them shoot them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Exactly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

What is the phone number for the bulk soybeans in Frisco City?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

toma said:


> Where do you hunt in MS?


Just SW of Goodman, MS, the land borders the Big Black River.

I normally make 2-3 trips a year for hunting but might just make one long hunt after Christmas this year due to gas prices. There's some pretty big Swamp Donkeys in the area I hunt!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Wish corn would hit $100 a sack. At least it would keep the sides of the roads clear of empty bags October - February.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Sleep (Apr 3, 2018)

We might see prices go down a bit. I was reading in the Wall Street Journal, the other day, about commodity prices. Seems that hedge funds piled a bunch of money into commodity contracts during the pandemic, but have recently unwound those positions. We'll see.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Big girl looks ready to pop , helps herself to the $99 short feeder LOL


----------



## nelebell (Mar 15, 2012)

We picked up 2000# of corn at the grain elevator in walnut hill last Wed. and it is new corn and clean.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

nelebell said:


> We picked up 2000# of corn at the grain elevator in walnut hill last Wed. and it is new corn and clean.


How much did it cost?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I can almost see Burt Reynolds paddling down a river nearby.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Corn prices up here are going down to about where they were last year. Fertilizer on the other hand is twice.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

still paying $10 for 40lbs but it is easy to fill the feeder that way . the $99 feeder was a good price but the deer were emptying it quickly because they could stand there and eat it dry. did a R-Neck job on raising it but it went empty for over a week during this bad weather and the girls look disappointed


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought the reason to have a feeder was for the deer to eat. Not put them on a diet. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

lettheairout said:


> I thought the reason to have a feeder was for the deer to eat. Not put them on a diet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 a lot of reasons to have feeders . I will only shoot one young buck this year and really do not need a feeder at all to take one . It is just recreation for my family and the enjoyment in watching them. limiting how much corn is in their diet is healthier than the all you can eat 24hr buffet so i fixed that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> a lot of reasons to have feeders . I will only shoot one young buck this year and really do not need a feeder at all to take one . It is just recreation for my family and the enjoyment in watching them. limiting how much corn is in their diet is healthier than the all you can eat 24hr buffet so i fixed that.
> View attachment 1094568


DIET???? Shoot don't say that around my deer!!!!My feeders are gravity feeders but I feed a 50/50 protein/corn mix and at times I have done a 100% protein since it sometimes is cheaper. They emptied a 250 lb feeder in 6 days a couple weeks ago!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Protein for the win. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

must have a huge heard Jason .
i use wire over the plastic feeder now because the ***** ate a hole in the top of my last one and rain got in . = looks like we can not say coo=ns anymore as it was censored , sure is hard to know what your allowed to say or talk about these days .


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I’m not scared to admit I’ve got 60 bags on my trailer ready to go fill my feeders for round 1 of the year! We only feed on plots, nothing in the woods


----------

